# FreeBSD and a Radeon HD 6800



## demonking (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello community,

*O*n my second PC *I* have a Radeon HD6800. I want to program C++ with OpenGL. Everything works fine on this PC but my only problem is the Xorg driver. Hope someone could say if it's possible to fix this issue.


----------



## adamk (Feb 21, 2013)

There is currently no 2D or 3D acceleration for your GPU on FreeBSD.  Someone has very recently started working on getting the necessary kernel parts working:

https://wiki.freebsd.org/AMD_GPU


----------



## sg1efc (Mar 25, 2013)

adamk said:
			
		

> Someone has very recently started working on getting the necessary kernel parts working:
> 
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/AMD_GPU



Thanks Adamk for letting us know about this update.  And my Thanks to Jean-SÃ©bastien PÃ©dron for working on this for all of us, very much appreciated.


----------

